# Hello!



## nairne (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello I am new! This is the first time i have used a forum...
I would like to get my daughter 2 does as first pets (she is 9) any advice on dos and don'ts and where to buy health, friendly mice would be appreciated. 
Thank you,
nairne


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Hiya :welcome1

Id definitely advise looking for one of the responsible breeders on this forum in your area to get your mice from. You may want to consider getting 3 does as this can make a stronger group and avoids the risk of having to find another one quickly should one die, does become very miserable rapidly when left alone. 2 is fine too though

Where abouts are you from?

Hope you find your perfect mice


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi, welcome hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## nairne (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi! thank you for your posts! 
would consider 3 does but not sure how much cage space we would need? Grandad has ordered a rotastack cage that says suitable for mice. it has a large bottom tank and then another standard rotastack cage on top with various tubes running outside of the cage to conect the two also 3 nest boxes at top and a wheel!
i have heard that tubes can be hard to clean but have old baby bottle brush and steriliser! 
have bought sawdust and hay and mouse specific food from pet shop and my daughter has been reading up on mouse care for a week now!

Would consider any health mice that aren't too old (for obvious reasons) 

I am in haywards heath.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If you can, take back the Rotastack. They have poor ventilation and also encourage condensation (unhealthy). They're also a pain to clean and you have to have a million pieces of it for it to be big enough  An aquarium with homemade wooden framed mesh lid would be much better and a LOT cheaper too. Not only can you see the mice when they're in one of those (unlike Rotastack sometimes), your daughter would find getting them out to play easier and she would be able to make toys for them to change the cage regularly.


----------



## nairne (Mar 12, 2009)

hi! thank you for advice!
Grandad has ordered rotastack off internet and so will have to keep rotastack. Have seen diy really useful box conversion have a lot of those! will clear out toys and have a go at making a mouse house!


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If the Rotastack hasn't arrived and it's within seven days I think you have the right to cancel the order? Someone will know more about this I'm sure, but it's covered by distance selling regulations. Even if it has been shipped you'd be able to send it back for a refund. I really wouldn't recommend keeping anything living in Rotastack, it's just asking for illnesses in your mice!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Nairne, welcome to our forum,

I would agree with Mousebreeder, try and get your money back and go for something better for your mice and easier for you


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry it's late  But HI!!!


----------

